# crappy pic but can anyone give me an idea what it might be?



## squiggles (Nov 13, 2006)

i found this the other day growing on th back of my lr. it's hard to get a pic of because of it's location but it's the white thing near the top attached to the rock.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I cant tell can you get a better pic


----------



## squiggles (Nov 13, 2006)

i cant tell if this is any better or not, sorry. its facing the wall so next to impossible to get at.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I very fasinated to find out what that is I have never seen it.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

My guess is that it is some type of sponge.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

See caferacermike I wanted to say that because I bought a piece of live rock that had the same looking thing on it. I cant really see that clearly what it is but if I had to guess I would go with what you said.


----------



## Aquaticmoon (Nov 29, 2006)

_Clathrina sp_ White Sponge....sometimes they come in with live rock/sand. Based on the location of its growth I'm 98% sure on the ID.


----------



## squiggles (Nov 13, 2006)

i looked up clathrina sp, and it does look like the pics for it. there is also a growth by it that is a bit like clathrina coriacea, unfortunalty the page i found with good pics was in russian i think so i couldnt read the info but i'll keep looking. thanks for the help!


----------

